# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ACER

## servicekotoulas

Γεια σας έχω ένα ACER Aspire 5680  το οποίο ανάβει κανονικά το ΒΙOS δεν μου βλέπει κανένα πρόβλημα, φοράει windows xp και μου γράφει να προχωρήσω σε μη ασφαλή λειτουργία η κανονική εκκίνηση των windows. Ότι και να επιλέξω από τα παραπάνω δεν ξεκινάει και ΚΟΛΛΑΕΙ εκεί. Ξεκίνησα να κάνω format προχωράει στην διαδικασία φορτώνοντας τα απαραίτητα αλλά πριν  φτάσει στην επιλογή για να πατήσω F8 και να  αποδεχτώ τους όρους χρήσης μου βγάζει μαύρη οθόνη και ένα κέρσορα επάνω αριστερά που αναβοσβήνει.Έχω δοκιμάσει  άλλες μνήμες RAM ,άλλο σκληρό δίσκο SATA  και έχω βγάλει και την μπαταρία από το BIOS, το πρόβλημα παραμένει στην ίδια κατάσταση. Δοκίμασα να φορτώσω και μια έκδοση από Linux και εκεί το ίδιο πρόβλημα,
μάλιστα έβαλα και ένα δίσκο SATA με φορτωμένα VISTA από άλλο μηχάνημα, διαφοροποιήθηκε το πρόβλημα. Φτάνει μέχρι τη μπάρα φόρτωσης το VISTA και σταματά εκεί κολλημένο. ξέχασα να σας πω έχω δοκιμάσει και άλλη συσκευή DVDR μήπως και δεν διαβάζει σωστά.

Η main board είναι η la-2921p

Ακούω ιδέες μήπως κανένας έχει συνάντησε το πρόβλημα θα με βοηθούσε  παρά πολύ. Ευχαριστώ έκτων προτέρων.  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## fmj90

σπαζοκεφαλιά είναι το πρόβλημά σου... όποια περίπτωση μπορούσα να σκεφτώ σαν αιτία την έχεις αναφέρει...  :Blink: 
το πιο παράξενο είναι ότι ακόμα και με BIOS reset παραμένει..
το keyboard σου δέχεται είσοδο? είναι ενεργοποιημένο?

----------


## servicekotoulas

Μπαίνω κανονικά στο menu του BIOS και μπορώ με το πληκτρολόγιο να μετακινηθώ κανονικά

----------


## fmj90

αν έχεις το χρόνο, δοκίμασε να φορτώσεις κάτι άλλο, ένα live CD, ή live USB, όπως εσύ θες. δοκίμασε το Gparted, είναι GNU, GPL, freeware είναι.
τουλάχιστον να δούμε αν φορτώνει έστω κάτι

----------


## nop

έχεις κοιτάξει μήπως έχει καεί  τπτ ? είπες ότι έβαλες σκληρό δίσκο από άλλο laptop , δοκίμασες το σκληρό του acer στο άλλο laptop  αν δουλεύει ?

στον σταθερό είχα πάθει κάτι παρόμοιο , ξεκινούσε κανονικά και όταν πήγαινε να βγει η μπλε ο8ονη με το (καλώς ορίσατε) των windows κολλαγε , και τελικά ήταν καμένο στην κάρτα γραφικών ένα (τσιπακι  δεν ξέρω τι είναι ( αυτά τα πολύ μικρά κυβακια ) ) 



ps ας μου πει  κάποιος τι είναι αυτά!

----------


## fmj90

> και τελικά ήταν καμένο στην κάρτα γραφικών ένα (τσιπακι  δεν ξέρω τι είναι ( αυτά τα πολύ μικρά κυβακια ) ) 
> 
> 
> 
> ps ας μου πει  κάποιος τι είναι αυτά!


για ολοκληρωμένα κυκλώματα (IC) μιλάς? chip δηλαδή?

----------


## kavala26

Καλησπέρα! Δοκίμασε να απενεργοποίησης sata raid στο bios!Αν δε γίνει τίποτε τότε δοκίμασε να φτιάξεις εν cd με windows που να περιλαμβάνει τους sata drivers!Αυτό γίνεται με το nlite…..

----------


## nop

ενα τετοιο ειχε σκασει σε εμενα...

----------


## Thansavv

Μήπως έχεις παρατηρήσει καμιά παραμόρφωση στο πλαστικό (π.χ λακουβίτσα) λίγο πάνω κι αριστερά από το touchpad? Ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα που είχα συναντήσει σε ένα τέτοιο laptop, προερχόταν από υπερθέρμανση του northbridge που βρίσκεται σ΄αυτό το σημείο...
Δες αν ανεβάζει εκεί κοντά υψηλή θερμοκρασία...

----------


## fmj90

> ενα τετοιο ειχε σκασει σε εμενα...


αντίσταση είναι αν δεν κάνω λάθος

----------


## mystaki g

http://elektrotanya.com/acer_aspire_.../download.html μπορει να χρειαστει

----------


## furtune

Φιλε μου μπορει να φανω παραλογος και βλακας στο φορουμ αμα σου το πω αυτο. Δοκιμασε μια να βγάλεις την μπαταρια απο το λαπ τοπ σου και ξεκινα να κανεις την εγκατασταση των windows. Ειχα μια φορα ενα προβλημα που δεν μπορουσα να κανω εγκατασταση των windows σε acer και το προβλημα μου λυθηκε με το βγάζω την μπαταρια.Δοκιμασε μια δεν κοστιζει σε τιποτα.

----------


## servicekotoulas

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές θα τα δοκιμάσω αυτά που μου είπατε το δίσκο τον έχω κάνει format  σε άλλο pc λειτουργεί κανονικά.  Έχω δοκιμάσει το acronis θα δοκιμάσω και το Gparted. 
Επιλογή για sata raid δεν βρήκα. 
Αυτό που βλέπω στην εικόνα είναι κάποιο smd επιφανείας τρανζίστορ η fet δεν βλέπω οπτικά να έχω κάτι καμένο μαυρισμένο. 
Το πλαστικό δεν είναι φουσκωμένο η λιωμένο. 
Η μπαταρία μου έχει τύχη και εμένα την έχω βγάλει από επάνω.
Κάτι μου λέει ότι κάτι παίζει με το BIOS και που έκανα το δίσκο FORMAT σε άλλο pc

----------


## HFProject

Με Safe Mode επιλογή. Βλέπεις να καταγράφονται αρχεία στην οθόνη ?

Μόνο Format έκανες στο άλλο PC ή εγκατάσταση και προσπαθείς να μεταφέρεις το δίσκο ?

----------


## servicekotoulas

Μόνο format σε NTFS τώρα  ο δίσκος δεν έχει δεδομένα

----------


## aquasonic

> Γεια σας έχω ένα ACER


Αυτο εφτανε.  :Lol:  Καλη η πλακα, αλλα το λαπτοπ φοραει την 7600, μια απο τις προβληματικες καρτες της nvidia λογω υψηλων θερμοκρασιων και κακης κολλησης στο bga. Ειναι πολυ πιθανο να φταει αυτο, ειδικα αμα στο εκανε με τα απο καιρο. Ξεκινα με ενα blower η πιεστικο αερα (οχι τις φυαλες δεν κανουν δουλεια, εννοω με κομπρεσερ) στον ανεμιστηρα, και αν αποτυχει δοκιμασε να κατεβασεις ενα bios update απο την σελιδα της acer μπας και σηκωσει παραπανω στροφες ο ανεμιστηρας και την βγαλεις καθαρη. Αλλιως ειναι πολυ πιθανο να χρειαστει λυσιμο και περασμα με παστα (διοτι 90% φοραει το γελειο thermal pad που μονο δουλεια δεν κανει)

AAAAA! ΙΣΩΣ (λεω ισως, σπανια περιπτωση αλλα εχει τυχει 1-2 φορες) αν φοραει πανω απο 2gb μνημης ξηλωσε τα και ασε το πολυ 2. Καμια φορα τα 32μπιτα windows εχουν κολληματα με ανω των 2gb λογω περιορισμου

----------


## chrisrer

καλημερα παιδια ακριβως το ιδιο πραμα αντιμετωπιζο και εγς με εναν compaq presario  ξυλωσα ολο το laptop καθαρισα ανεμιστηρες ψυκτρες αλλαξα ram σκληρο , dvd driver αλλα το προβλημα παραμενει με το που φορτωνο ενα livecd  η οταν ξεκιναω μια εγκατασταση windows η θα κολησει η θα μ βγαλει μπλε οθονη με hardware problem. επισης οπως λεει ενας φιλος για το touchpad τον ειχα τεσταρει ξυλομενο μονο με τσ ακρως απαραιτητα για να δουλεψει. εδω και 4 μερες εχω φαει ωρες τι στο καλο να λετε οτι ειναι?

----------


## takisegio

δοκιμασε reflow στη καρτα γραφικων

----------


## chrisrer

> δοκιμασε reflow στη καρτα γραφικων


Η οθονη φιλε μου δουλευει κανονικα ξεκιναει το bios φενονται γραμματα κλπ (δοκιμασα και reflow) ειπα δεν μπορει αλλα δεν χρειαστικε ουσιαστικα διοτι η ψυκτρα που φοραει η βαση βιδωνει κυριολεκτικα και πανω στην καρτα γραφικων οποτε την παταει καλα.... πρωτη φορα μετα απο τοσα χρονια ασχολιας με τους υπολογιστες..... καμια αλλη γνωμη πραγματικα θα ημουν ευγνομων

----------


## tsakimak

κανε τεστ τις μνημες me to memtest που ειναι bootable,αν κολλλησει και ενω ειναι σε dos τοτε καποια απο τις μνημες εχει προβλημα.

----------


## stafidas

Φίλε μου είχα ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα σε ένα desktop και τελικά... βρήκα φουσκωμένους πυκνωτές πάνω στο motherboard. Αλλάζοντας το motherboard το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.
Εύχομαι στη δική σου περίπτωση το πρόβλημα να είναι πιο "ελαφρύ"...

----------


## JOUN

Σορρυ για το offtopic:@ stafidas:Καλα ειχε φουσκωμενους πυκνωτες και αλλαξες motherboard;;Και εισαι γραμμενος σε φορουμ ηλεκτρονικων;;Το λιγοτερο που μπορουσες να κανεις ηταν να προσπαθησεις να τους αλλαξεις αφου πηγαινε η μητρικη για πεταμα ετσι κιαλλιως..
Και δεν ειναι καθολου βαρυ το προβλημα,χαιρεσαι να εχεις τετοια "προβληματα"(απο την μερια του τεχνικου εννοω οχι του ιδιοκτητη )

----------


## stafidas

> Σορρυ για το offtopic:@ stafidas:Καλα ειχε φουσκωμενους πυκνωτες και αλλαξες motherboard;;Και εισαι γραμμενος σε φορουμ ηλεκτρονικων;;Το λιγοτερο που μπορουσες να κανεις ηταν να προσπαθησεις να τους αλλαξεις αφου πηγαινε η μητρικη για πεταμα ετσι κιαλλιως..
> Και δεν ειναι καθολου βαρυ το προβλημα,χαιρεσαι να εχεις τετοια "προβληματα"(απο την μερια του τεχνικου εννοω οχι του ιδιοκτητη )


χαχα
σωστή η απορία σου και το σκεπτικό σου αλλά ο υπολογιστής ήταν της δουλειάς και όχι προσωπικός. Εκεί δεν αφιερώνουν χρόνο για αλλαγή πυκνωτών. Χάλασε? Καινούριο και πάμε παρακάτω...
Παρόλα αυτά όμως κάποια στιγμή που είχα λίγο ελεύθερο χρόνο, άλλαξα τους πυλκνωτές (έτσι από περιέργεια) αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε. Προφανώς είχε "πάρει" και κάτι άλλο στο motherboard.

"Βαρύ" το λέω γιατί αν τελικά χρειαστεί να αλλάξει moptherboard στο laptop... ε, είναι κάπως βαρύ...

----------

